# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Attiny 85

## Ungus

Sveiki! Nepieciešama ir zinātāja palīdzība! Saprogrammēju Attiny85 kā stroboskopu. Viss strādā ar nelielām jaudām. Bet parādījās vēlme saslēgt niknākas un vairāk Ledus. Shēma sāk augt. Sameklēju šķietami piemērotus traņus, kas spējīgi reaģēt uz šādiem impulsiem (G4BC20UD) No teorētiskā viedokļa viss strādāja, no praktiskā nekas nemainījās. Ja no Attiny izejām nāk apm 2V, Tad caur trani vajadzētu it kā iet vairāk cauri. Attiny barojās ar 5V bet tranim iedevu 12V, Bet izejā tie paši 2V. Dilemma! Kas ir šķībi, Kapēc tas tranis neverās līdz galam vaļā?

----------


## next

Sheemu ziimee!

----------


## JenertAndzins

ja šāda problēma rodas, tad izklausās, ka Tev tur ku kas nav pareizi salikts. + Cik atceros tranzistors veras vaļā pie strāvas nevis sprieguma.

----------


## Ungus

Saliku visu pēc datasheet. BEt ko darīt, ja no mikrenes nāk ārā, tas kas nāk? Sanāk ta kaut kādu pastiprinātāju vēl klāt jākabina. Īsumā laikam jādara tā... Lai piesakās, tas, kas var un vēlas palīdzēt, un kopīgiem spēkiem provējam nonākt pie darbojošas shēmas. Parādā nepalikšu  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Gan jau tranis kā emitera atkārtotājs ieslēgts  :: .

Bļac, ja gribi padomu, tad kaut iemet linku uz to datašītu, ja slinkums shēmu zīmēt. Kas te ekstrasensu forums vai?

Tavam izvēlētajam igbt treshhold voltage pēc datašīta ir 3...6V.

----------


## Ungus

http://jaunty-electronics.com/blog/w...ht-300x148.gif

http://www.datasheetspdf.com/PDF/G4BC20UD/541491/1

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JenertAndžiņ, atkarībā kāds - lauktranzistori un IGBT veras vaļā ar spriegumu.
Ungus, uzzīmē pilnu shēmu (lai cik tā liktos vienkārša) un ieliec te. Var gadīties, ka zīmējot jau atrodi problēmu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu to, kā pie mazā kverpļa kājiņām diodes pieslēgt šeit lielākā daļa saprot paši. Ieliec to shēmu, pēc kuras Tu tranzistoru slēdzi klāt.

----------


## habitbraker

> http://jaunty-electronics.com/blog/w...ht-300x148.gif
> 
> http://www.datasheetspdf.com/PDF/G4BC20UD/541491/1


 Tev tie LEDi spiid?

----------


## Ungus

> Tev tie LEDi spiid?


  Spīd, bet ne tā kā gribās.

----------


## Ungus

Te tā kā shēma, vismaz kā bij uzlodēts. Iespējams, ka esmu sapisies meistarībā, bet nekas jau nenotiek, ja neko nedara

----------


## marizo

ir, ir sasipies. Atslēgas vārds - "tranzistoru slēdzis"
http://omega.rtu.lv/etp/Elektronika book9.pdf   
http://www.letera.lv/library/mce/upl...pavlovskis.pdf

----------


## Jurkins

Nu šitā uzlodēts toč nebija, jo šādi LEDi nekādi nevar spīdēt. Starp citu, arī tajā shēmā, kas linkā, LEDi ir uzzīmēti otrādi.
 Un man bija taisnība - mēģināts taisīt emitera atkārtotāju ar igbt. Tikai vai toč "geits' ir vidējā kāja (korpuss)?

----------


## Ungus

Es uzzīmēju, tā kā biju salodējis.

----------


## Jurkins

Tā kā Tu esi uzzīmējis, LEDam cauri var plūst tikai kaut kāda sprostrāva, un spīdēt LEDs nevar. Droši vien, ka esi ielodējis LEDus pareizi, ja jau kaut kā spīdēja, tādā gadījumā tomēr nebūtu par lieku kaut vikipēdijā paskatīties, kā pareizi jāzīmē un jāieslēdz LEDs, lai nejauktu galvu sev un citiem.
Un tas tranzistora izvads, ko Tu esi pielodējis pie rezistora un tālāk pie attiny, ir kolektors nevis aizvars(bāze). Aizvars ir pirmā kāja no kreisās puses. Tu uz aizvaru esi padevis tos savus +12V, šādi tranzistoru atverot vaļā. Praktiski var teikt, ka pretestība starp kolektoru un emiteru ir nulle - LEDi (nepareizi uzzīmēti, bet pareizi ielodēti) ir pievienoti pie rezistora, kurš nāk no attiny, un šis arī baro tos LEDus. Tāpēc šie Tev spīd tāpat kā bez tranzistora.

----------


## AndrisZ

Labi, ka Tev IGBT tranis. Būtu bipolārais šādā slēgumā, sen jau LEDus un arī pašu tranzistoru uz labākiem medību laukiem būtu aizsūtījis.  ::

----------


## Ungus

Sviesc izstiepies pa divām lapām jau , bet jēgas gandrīz nulle.. Varbūt kāds tomēr var kaut vai palīdzēt ar shēmu un uzzīmēt kā būtu pareizi. Gribu lai tomēr viss darbojas.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Apmēram tā:


Pretestību lielumi atkarīgi no LED parametriem (darba sprieguma un strāvas).

----------


## Ungus

Paldies AndrisZ , provēšu salodēt šādā veidā  ::

----------

